# Greetings from the World's Newest Country (and also Texas)



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Good luck with that.


----------



## arrowwood (Apr 11, 2012)

excellent! 
you should get in touch with tillers international
http://www.tillersinternational.org/international/international.html


----------



## codyjp (Apr 19, 2012)

My compliments to you sir. Enjoy your endeavors!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Doug!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site and good luck!


----------



## millerdrr (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome, best wishes, and good luck!


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

Watch for the dilution w/ sugar feed. Spent a few years in Kenya (2008-2010) and would buy honey when doing field work in the Rift Valley. All the Kenyans know you have to really know what to look for in honey because they love to feed the bees sugar water, then harvest after the bees reduce the water out and cap, and tell all the tourists it is local "natural" honey.

At least the sugar is locally produced. If you are a Mzungu (a white guy) take everything told to you w/ a grain of salt and, most importantly, enjoy your time there--it'll go by quick!


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Best of luck. With the price of bee equipment you had best start cooperatives and assist them in learning simple ways of building much of their own equipment. Do so well that you can arrange for them to sell it in the restof the world. There must be many people in many parts of the world already who use some very good ideas about raising bees. Maybe someone in the United Nations can help you find out what others do.


----------

